# Part Time Job in Cape Town



## kon (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi there,

This is a part-time role. We require a Product Retrieval Representative for a Market Research project in Perpingnan and surrounding area.

You will visit multiple supermarkets or bars or cafes or other outlets each month to purchase the required client products.

Then you ship the products to Ireland for testing.

Payment is dependent on areas covered.

Please contact for more information.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Kon, where is Perpingnan in Cape Town South Africa??
or has SA annexed France?? ;-))


----------



## kon (Jun 9, 2011)

Perpingnan and SA are just two of the (many) locations I have part time positions in and I thought someone might be interested.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Sure they will be.
I just read that and thought where in CT is That??


----------

